# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Any Other Species Not Listed Already >  Parrot fish

## rshd019

https://trendingiq.com/videos/amIM6Kee5tw-KBFVv


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

